# This totally doesn't look suspicious.



## ZoeHale (Jan 9, 2010)

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/pet/1552030523.html

Pics in ad.

"I have many baby rats that are a lil over 4 weeks that need new homes. I have many colors and hairless and i have dumbos and regulars. There is a rehoming fee for all the babies the dumbos are $5 each and the regulars are $3 each.If you would like one of my precious babies or many of my precious babies you can email at [email protected] or give me a call or text at 918-853-3652 my name is Jewell and i hope to hear from you.. Thank you for reading my ad and i hope you have a wonderful day  "

I know it's probably unlikely that there be a rat mill in Mounds, Oklahoma but still.
I don't like the looks of it.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks like snake food breeder maybe.


----------



## smokeybear (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't like it...


----------



## Rattieluv (Feb 1, 2010)

I was sick to my stomach reading some ads for rats on craigslist last night. It's sad what some people do.  There was a guy on there selling his cage with two rats and had a pic...and it looked like they were out in a garage....it's cold here people!! If I had room...I'd go get them...just to save the poor guys.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

its been deleted now so I hope those ratties you guys were talking about are ok.


----------

